# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  ایجاد سایت پشتیبانی فریم ورک Laravel در ایران

## tazeha

سلام دوستان

شما هم باید تا به حال درباره فریم ورک لاراول شنیده باشید.

این فریم ورک بر پایه php نوشته شده 

و.

توضیحات خود سایت پشتیبانی:

لاراول یک فریم ورک تحت وب با سینتکس زیبا و پرمعنا است. ما معتقدیم که  توسعه باید لذت بخش و تجربه خلاقانه ای باشد تا به درستی انجام شود. لاراول  تلاش می کند تا درد ناشی از توسعه را کاهش دهد آن هم توسط آسان سازی  کارهای معمول مانند احراز هویت، روتینگ، جلسات و کش.؛ که تقریبا در تمام  پروژه های وب استفاده می شود
 					لاراول قصد دارد تا فرآیند توسعه را به یک فرآیند دلپذیر برای  توسعه دهنده تبدیل کند البته بدون به خطر انداختن قابلیت های برنامه. توسعه  دهندگان خوشحال بهترین کد ها را ایجاد می کنند. به همین منظور، ما تلاش  نموده ایم تا بهترین ها را از سایر فریم ورک هایی که دیده ایم ، گرد هم  آوریم که شامل فریم ورک های پیاده سازی شده به سایر زبان ها، مثل Ruby on  Rails و ASP.NET MVC و Sinatra می باشد.
 					لاراول در دسترس و در عین حال قدرتمند؛ با ارائه ابزارهای قدرتمند مورد نیاز برای برنامه های کاربردی بزرگ و قوی است. برگردان فوق العاده ای از control container، سیستم migration پر معنا، و پشتیبانی تست واحد بسیار یکپارچه ابزارهایی را که برای ساخت هر برنامه ای نیاز دارید، به شما می دهد .


داشتم گشت می زدم ، اه دیدم برای این فریم دقیقا یک نسخه فارسیش هم هست ولی خوب نمی دونم از کی تاسیس شد ولی کار خیلی عالی کردند.


آدرس: Laravel.ir

----------


## metal gear solid 4

من خودم با لاراول کار میکنم. و سایت های متعددی هم نوشتم. از حق نگذریم Migration لاراول بی معناترین چیزی هست که به عمرم دیدم :D

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
دوستان من خواستم این فریم ورک رو نصب کنم و امتحان کنم.
دانلود کردم (تو ویندوز php5.4) این ارور رو می گیره : Warning: require(D:\Program Files\Ampps\www\laravel-master/vendor/autoload.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in D:\Program Files\Ampps\www\laravel-master\bootstrap\autoload.php on line 16در صورتی که پوشه ی vendor وجود نداره :|

----------


## metal gear solid 4

برای نصب این فریم ورک باید از Composer استفاده کنید.
ابتدا Composer رو نصب کنید روی سیستمتون
بعد از نصب کمپوزر دو راه برای نصب فریمورک دارید
1- CMD رو باز کنید و دستور زیر رو تایپ کنید. 
composer create-project laravel/laravel your-project-name --prefer-dist
البته اسم پروژه ی خودتونو به جای your-project-name بنویسید.
2- یک نسخه از Laravel Repository رو از Github دانلود کنید .بعد از دانلود فایل رو از حالت زیپ خارج کنید. CMD رو اجرا کنید و به مسیر دایرکتوریهاش برید و تایپ کنید Composer install

----------


## navid3d_69

یکی از بهترین ها هست من چند روز پیش توی سایت sitepoint.com یه گزارش دیدم که توی نیم سال 2013 از همه فریم ورک ها بیشتر از این فریم ورک استفاده شده و تیتر زده بود که این فریم روک سال 2014 خواهد شد

واقعا کار کردن باهاش خیلی ساده هست انگار باهاش هرف مینزی : دی

----------


## redhat2

واقعا که خیلی کار کردن باهاش سادس ، من بیشتر از کلاس router خوشم میاد ، فوق العادس !

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
عزیز compressor رو خواستم دانلود کنم مشکل داشت (از https) با فیلتر شکن حل شد.
الان از راه دوم می خوام نصب کنیم این گزارش رو می ده .D:\Program Files\Ampps\www\laravel-master>Composer install
Loading composer repositories with package information



  [Composer\Downloader\TransportException]
  The "https://packagist.org/packages.json" file could not be downloaded: SSL
  : crypto enabling timeout
  Failed to enable crypto
  failed to open stream: operation failed



install [--prefer-source] [--prefer-dist] [--dry-run] [--dev] [--no-dev] [--no-p
lugins] [--no-custom-installers] [--no-scripts] [--no-progress] [-v|vv|vvv|--ver
bose] [-o|--optimize-autoloader]



D:\Program Files\Ampps\www\laravel-master>Composer install
فیلتر شکن هم باز روشن کردم اما باز مشکل داشت.
راه حل چیه؟

----------


## metal gear solid 4

اکستنشن OpenSSL رو از php.ini فعال کنید.
;extension=php_openssl.dll
اگر باز هم به مشکل خوردید.
وقتی از طریق گیت دانلود میکنید یک فایل composer.json داخل دایرکتوری باید باشه. اون رو باز کنید و "minimum-stability" رو از حالت Stable به dev تغییر بدید.

این راه رو هم امتحان کن:
https://github.com/composer/composer/issues/1610

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
OpenSSl فعال بود.
کاری کی گفتید انجام دادم نشد.
team viewer بدم؟

----------


## metal gear solid 4

نیازی به این کار نیست. احتمالاً مشکل از https باشه. 
اون لینکی که دادم اجبار استفاده از httpsرو برمیداره. و طبعتاً باید مشکلت حل شه. 
این دستور رو توی CMD تایپ کن ببین خروجی چیه. 
composer diag
سعی کن از یک سیستم دیگه یا پراکسی دیگه استفاده کنی.

----------


## Tarragon

مثل اینکه وصل نشد!
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

D:\Documents and Settings\Amin>composer diag
Checking platform settings: OK
Checking http connectivity: FAIL
[Composer\Downloader\TransportException] The "https://packagist.org/packages.jso
n" file could not be downloaded: SSL: crypto enabling timeout
Failed to enable crypto
failed to open stream: operation failed
Checking disk free space: OK
Checking composer version:

----------


## Tarragon

نمی شه Vendor رو شما اضافه کنید اماده کنید زیپ کنید بزارید ما دانلود کنیم؟

----------


## metal gear solid 4

شما با کمپوزر خیلی سر و کار دارید. برای آپدیت برنامه هم نیاز خواهید داشت. برای اضافه کردن یک پکیج به برنامه نیاز خواهید داشت. برای آپلود پکیج هایی که احتمالاً خودتون مینویسید.
بدون کمپوزر نمیشه با لاراول کار کرد.

بهتره این مشکل رو همینجا حلش کنید تا اینکه بعد از مدتی کار کردن دوباره برگردید سر خونه اول و این مشکلات!
چیزی که من میبینم  توی خروجی انگار در ارتباط به صورت http هم به مشکل خوردید... .

----------


## Tarragon

ممکنه مشکله از ویندوز xp باشه؟
راه حل چیه؟
نمی شه team viewer بدم؟

----------


## metal gear solid 4

من در حال حاظر دسترسی درستی به اینترنت ندارم. از کافی نت گاهی اوقات سر میزنم. به محض اینکه بتونم یه کانکشن ثابت پیدا کنم. توسط team viewer کمکتون خواهم کرد.
از پراکسی های مختلف استفاده کنید. به احتمال بالای 90 درصد. مشکل شما از ssl و https هست.

----------


## navid3d_69

htpps رو با خود wamp روشن نکنید برید فایل php.ini رو دستی ادیت کنید درست میشه من هم این مشکل رو اینجوری حل کردم

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
من ampps دارم.
با php.ini خودم قبلا روشن کرده بودم.

----------


## afee1990

برای نصب روی سرور (لوکال نه) بعد از تولید اپلیکیشن ، آیا چیزی لازمه رو سرور نصب باشه؟ مثلن اونموقع هم نیازه از composer استفاده کنیم؟ یه خورده برام گنگه. من با CI کار کردم ولی این یه جورایی واسم عجیب غریبه

----------


## Javidhb

> برای نصب روی سرور (لوکال نه) بعد از تولید اپلیکیشن ، آیا چیزی لازمه رو سرور نصب باشه؟ مثلن اونموقع هم نیازه از composer استفاده کنیم؟ یه خورده برام گنگه. من با CI کار کردم ولی این یه جورایی واسم عجیب غریبه


احتیاجی نیست ... مثل codeIgniter، برنامه رو به سرور منتقل و تنظیمات رو تغییر میدید و تمــــوم...
composer برای مدیریت پکیج ها به کار میره... شما اسم پکیج مد نظرتون رو وارد میکنید و خودش میره دانلود و توی پوشه مناسب کپی میکنه... البته فایده اصلیش اینه که اگه یه پکیج به پکیجهای دیگه وابسطه بود.. اونا رو هم بدون دردسر دادن به شما نصب میکنه.
composer مربوط به laravel نمیشه و شما میتونید توی پروژه های معمولیتون هم استفاده کنید...

----------


## Javidhb

> سلام
> من ampps دارم.
> با php.ini خودم قبلا روشن کرده بودم.


منم 2 ماه مشکل شما رو دارم... 
مشکل از isp تونه .. حداقل مشکل من از پارس آنلاینه ... با ف--لترشکن مشکلتون باید حل بشه.

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
من پیشگامان دارم.
فیلتر شکن هم توی محیط cmd کار نمی ده.

----------


## sorroshsaket

> من خودم با لاراول کار میکنم. و سایت های متعددی هم نوشتم. از حق نگذریم Migration لاراول بی معناترین چیزی هست که به عمرم دیدم :D


migration  برای کار های کوچیک به چشم نمیاد. اما وقتی شما مثلا 50 تا جدول داری خیلی خوبه که از migration استفاده کنی . از دردسر دستور های sql واسه ساخت پایگاه دادت و حذفشون راحت میشی. کلا یه بار ساختار جدولت رو مینویسی ، اگه خواستی بسازیش یه migration سادست و اگه بخوای حذفشم بکنی یه roll back migration هستش ، اگه بخوای ادیت هم بکنی راحت یه migration واسه اون کار مینویسی. نمی دونم دقیقا منظورت از بی معنی چیه ؟ واقعا فوق العادست :)

----------


## metal gear solid 4

> migration  برای کار های کوچیک به چشم نمیاد. اما وقتی شما مثلا 50 تا جدول داری خیلی خوبه که از migration استفاده کنی . از دردسر دستور های sql واسه ساخت پایگاه دادت و حذفشون راحت میشی. کلا یه بار ساختار جدولت رو مینویسی ، اگه خواستی بسازیش یه migration سادست و اگه بخوای حذفشم بکنی یه roll back migration هستش ، اگه بخوای ادیت هم بکنی راحت یه migration واسه اون کار مینویسی. نمی دونم دقیقا منظورت از بی معنی چیه ؟ واقعا فوق العادست :)


اصلاً اینطور نیست. شما از دردسرهای ساخت جداول و کدهاش راحت میشی اما درگیر کدهای ساخت جداول در کنسول میشی. ضمن اینکه من طبق عادت خودم وسواس خاصی روی نوع فیلدها به خرج میدم. تا جایی که قدیما کار کرده بودن نوع داده های tinyint و تعیین طول براشون تعریف نشده بود و این اصلاً برای من قابل توجیه نبود. در هر حال انقدر ابزار برای ساخت جداول هست که نیاز به Migration لاراول و Database Seed یا اینجور چیزا نباشه.

----------


## bestirani2

> اصلاً اینطور نیست. شما از دردسرهای ساخت جداول و کدهاش راحت میشی اما درگیر کدهای ساخت جداول در کنسول میشی. ضمن اینکه من طبق عادت خودم وسواس خاصی روی نوع فیلدها به خرج میدم. تا جایی که قدیما کار کرده بودن نوع داده های tinyint و تعیین طول براشون تعریف نشده بود و این اصلاً برای من قابل توجیه نبود. در هر حال انقدر ابزار برای ساخت جداول هست که نیاز به Migration لاراول و Database Seed یا اینجور چیزا نباشه.


Migrate رو اکثر فریم ورک ها دارند. از دات نتی بگیر تا فریم ورک های پی اچ پی. اگر شما در مرحله توسعه و Develop باشید استفاده از اون بی معنی هست. مصرف مهاجرت مربوط میشه به زمانی که پروژه روی یه سرور در حال اجرا هست و شما میخواید اولا مطمئن بشید آپدیت کردن مشلکی پیش نمیاره و اگر نیاز بود بتونید به عقب برگردید. دوما یه زمانبندی تایین کنید.

----------

